# Makita DRT50Z router collet issues !



## freech (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi,

Ive just purchased a Makita DRT50Z (18v Trim router), and the collet that came with it won't fit the Freud and Bosch 1/4" router bits ive brought.

Has anyone else experienced this or have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Please edit your profile (button on top right of page under your name) so that at least your first name shows on the left of your posts. We already have too many members with the N/a first name. It also helps us remember who you are on a first name basis. We love to help newcomers, so don't be surprised when you get more help than you need here.

Have you accurately measured the shanks of your router bits? Have you purchased a router that was intended for use with metric bits? You cannot use a metric collet with 1/4 or 1/2" shank router bits. My guess is that either you have a metric collet on your router and you are trying to insert an imperial sized 1/4" shank bit into it. With the collet nut very loose the shank of the router bis should slide snugly into it. Look closely at the collet nut. Sometimes they are labeled. Use a machinist's dial calliper to measure the shank of the router bit. It needs to be within a few thousandths of an inch of the nominal dimension. 

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums N/A...

WTB you're mixing Imperial and metric...
MM collet and ans inch bits...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Don`t fit as in the collet is too tight or the collet is too loose? I have some 6mm bits that will fall into a 1/4" collet. I haven't tried but a 1/4" probably won't go into my 6mm collet. The common metric size collets are 6, 8, and 12 which are usually found on mainland European routers.

The other possibility is that someone tightened the collet nut down with no bit in the router and squeezed the slots together.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

The website says it comes standard with a 1/4" collet.
https://www.makita.com.au/building-...ushless-laminate-trimmer#standard-accessories

Remove the collet, and see if the bits will then fit.


----------



## freech (Apr 25, 2020)

Ah.. this is my first router ive owned, and only used one a few times before. I did not realise there were imperial and metric collets ! 

I think ive purchased a router with an imperial 1/4" collet and ive purchased router bits that say 1/4" but are actually 6.35.


Thanks for the advice and help! Ill try pick up the correct collet.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

freech said:


> Ah.. this is my first router ive owned, and only used one a few times before. I did not realise there were imperial and metric collets !
> 
> I think ive purchased a router with an imperial 1/4" collet and ive purchased router bits that say 1/4" but are actually 6.35.
> 
> ...


Now that’s just bollocks! (The original Middle English meaning is very distasteful, BTW) Someone's selling for both sides of the Pond. Check your specs well...we don’t get much metric product over here.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I think ive purchased a router with an imperial 1/4" collet and ive purchased router bits that say 1/4" but are actually 6.35


1/4" *IS* 6.35mm

The only reason they wouldn't fit is if you have 1/4" bits and a 6mm collet.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Or the collet nut isn't fully loosened?


----------



## Jackinnes97 (Dec 17, 2020)

ger21 said:


> The website says it comes standard with a 1/4" collet.
> https://www.makita.com.au/building-...ushless-laminate-trimmer#standard-accessories
> 
> Remove the collet, and see if the bits will then fit.


This is correct I think. I was having the same problem with bits not fitting. I took the collet out and it loosened from not being forced all the way on. My bits went in then.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Jackinnes97 

Welcome to the forum Jack.


----------

